# Guide me to Transfer my CONTACT from Nokia E7(backup) to Samsung Galaxy S i9000



## mobileman (Oct 26, 2011)

experts, 
i was a big fan of nokia till last few months. was used Nokia E7, lastly, taht was got missed in an Auto Rikshaw. (that was an old story..!)

well, i brought Samsung Galaxy S i9000.
i am having my CONTACT backup in my lappy which i made that from Nokia E7-00. 
was there any way to get copied in this Anroid?? any app available??

hardly waiting for your reply

lovingly
mobileman


----------



## socrates (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you made this backup in the PC Suite/Ovi Suite file format or did you take it in Outlook. If its in Outlook then you can import it into your Samsung thru Kies or even MyPhoneExplorer *www.fjsoft.at/en/ but if its in the proprietary format of Nokia/Ovi Suite then it might not be so straight forward.


----------



## mobileman (Oct 26, 2011)

socrates said:


> Have you made this backup in the PC Suite/Ovi Suite file format or did you take it in Outlook. If its in Outlook then you can import it into your Samsung thru Kies or even MyPhoneExplorer FJ Software Development but if its in the proprietary format of Nokia/Ovi Suite then it might not be so straight forward.



Dear, 
yes, i saved backup in Nokia/Ovi Suit. 
then it seems, first i have to export this to Outlook and to try with KTES.

well, now thinking the way to export from Ovi to Outlook.

waiting


----------



## Sarath (Oct 26, 2011)

Just check if it ends with .vcf in the end for the Nokia back up. I did it many times but never checked for the extension. 

If it is in vcf format, just transfer it to your phone memory (card) and use the "import contacts" feature in "contacts"


----------



## socrates (Oct 26, 2011)

When a '_Backup_' is taken thru Ovi I think the file extension is .nbu I presume you have already got rid of your E7  I can think of only transferring the old Ovi contacts into a Nokia which has that capacity then sync with Outlook (Sync is the Nokia terminology) then use Kies or MyPhoneExplorer *www.fjsoft.at/en/ to bring them into your current phone.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 26, 2011)

If you took a backup using Ovi suite, it will most probably be in the format .nbu. If it is, download NBU Explorer, it is a very small program, and it will export all the contacts in vcf format. Then you can put them in the memory card, and import in your Galaxy S.

Here is the link for the same:
NBUExplorer


----------



## socrates (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes that looks like as if will do the job  Thanks I will bookmark it. I as a rule ALWAYS keepa copy of my contacts in Outlook as well as (currently) MyPhoneExplorer or SE PC Suite. If I change the phone make then I can ALWAYS use the contents in Outlook.


----------

